# Advice needed



## Marcin (Aug 30, 2019)

Hi all vintage watches enthusiasts What would you use to soften a 40 years old, very stiff watch strap?


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi

Usually I bin all pre-worn leather straps, vintage replacements can be had for not a lot of money ?

However, I have used DC's (wife) leather bag rejuvenation/restoration cream to good effect on stiff NOS vintage straps.

Hope this helps.

:thumbsup:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I'd just replace, but if it is original to the watch then skin moisturiser could work. Never tried it personally, so do so at your own risk


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Leather cleaner/conditioner - take your pick of many. 'Astonish' is cheap and does the job just fine. Gliptone do some good stuff too.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Seriously? Bin it. Why risk losing the watch when the strap splits at the lugs?

Otherwise, I've found Lord Sheraton leather balsam works well on stiff, NEW straps.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

ziggy1024 said:


> Leather cleaner/conditioner - take your pick of many. 'Astonish' is cheap and does the job just fine. *Gliptone do some good stuff too.*


 Another vote for Glyptone from me :thumbsup: I've got their cleaner gel and conditioning cream, and I've had some excellent results using them on worn leather (although nothing in my collection is even close to 40 years old)


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

If its flaking probably better to renew, but if not leather soap etc moistens and feeds the leather.


----------



## Marcin (Aug 30, 2019)

I want to keep it because it's a NOS certina steap with DS logo on it, very nice and suits the watch well. I will get Glyptone and give it a try. Thank you all for your advice


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Well, @Marcin, I read a thread on here not long ago asking a similar question I believe - I do remember that the use of neatsfoot oil was mentioned for the purpose of softening and conditioning leather. I think that this would be a traditional and pretty good way of dealing with a stiff leather watch strap.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

"sadle soap" ; is the best for leather - if it is real leather? properly applied to " old leather" it will tell you if leather is too roten to use. vin


----------



## MSC (Dec 12, 2018)

Mink oil.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

MSC said:


> Mink oil.


 not for me. i think that's for water proofing? vin


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

SAPHIR MEDAILLE D'OR RENOVATOR CREAM 75ML


----------



## Marcin (Aug 30, 2019)

The strap could not have been saved. It tore when I wore the watch for the first time. When I pulled it it ripped like cardboard. I got a new hirsch strap and I will take the watch to a watchmaker tomorrow to have old springbars removed. They are different than modern springbars I know and I can't remove them myself.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

MSC said:


> Mink oil.


 Hmmm, depending on how you feel about the fur farming industry

https://www.peta.org/issues/animals-used-for-clothing/animals-used-clothing-factsheets/inside-fur-industry-factory-farms/


----------



## MSC (Dec 12, 2018)

it'salivejim said:


> Hmmm, depending on how you feel about the fur farming industry
> 
> https://www.peta.org/issues/animals-used-for-clothing/animals-used-clothing-factsheets/inside-fur-industry-factory-farms/


 So i`m using a product that comes from dead animals on a product that comes from dead animals also.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

MSC said:


> So i`m using a product that comes from dead animals on a product that comes from dead animals also.


 It's more about how and why the animals are farmed in the first place.

Leather is a by-product of the food industry. Mink oil is a by-product of the fur industry.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Effax Leather Oil works well


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

This stuff, been using it for years. Used to get it out of Morrison's, or Amazon.












it'salivejim said:


> It's more about how and why the animals are farmed in the first place.
> 
> Leather is a by-product of the food industry. Mink oil is a by-product of the fur industry.


 "It is obtained by the rendering of mink fat which has been removed from pelts destined for the fur industry."

Yuk.


----------

